# NSW North Coast Sat 27th July



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

I got a dose of the cabin fever so headed out today.

This has to be the ugliest fish I have ever caught. No way can it compare to the beauty of Summer pelagics and if the other Snapper think like I do then this is the reason it was sitting on its own on the sandy bottom. Three pictures submitted to help you make your own mind up. I note that nature endowed it with a big knob and "botox" lips somewhat like some other species.

Grant


----------



## Physhopath (Jun 21, 2007)

You my friend are a freak :shock:


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice one Grant. :shock: Conditions look tough


----------



## MICKOMARLIN (Oct 8, 2008)

Ummmmm. i think its stalking time again??? Well done grant


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

What a pill for cabin fever!


----------



## Brenos (Dec 10, 2012)

Holy crap Grant, you are the king.
I know some girls that would kill for lips like that.
Top effort...... again

Brendan


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

> This has to be the ugliest fish I have ever caught


It's a tough call, Grant. Some of your other colossal snapper had unsightly heads. That one is pretty ugly though.


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

patwah said:


> Have you ever caught an undersized snapper, like a 22cm model or something?


There could be one hiding in the hump


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

That is indeed one ugly fish, I wouldn't recommend eating, I'll pm you my address and I'll do some research on it. 

ps. maybe just spike the next one and leave the baseball bat at home.


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

Yet another epic red for the deepsea master. Well done


----------



## RekFix (Dec 30, 2011)

All to easy for you mate. Well done....

Again.


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

Some snapper, Grant... makes what I've been catching lately look a little tiny.

Cheers, Jimbo


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

quite an ugly one.... would love to land one of those this winter =)


----------



## tonieventer (Jul 27, 2009)

That is an amazing catch! Well done once again Grant.

Cheers
Tonie


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you all (except Paul) for your kind remarks. Perhaps we do end up looking like our pets/fish we catch and it does have a big knob..... I still think that it is a particularly unattractive fish

Seriously though. It is not easy and I put in a lot of planning and effort to make it happen. I catch very few little uns because of a lesson I learned out the back of my house where I hand feed the Bream in summer. The little fellows are always bold and zapping about chasing the food. They much more readily eat from my hand. The kilo plus fish sit well back just watching and taking the odd morsel out of the mouths of the smaller ones. When I fish for Snapper if I am getting bites, I move away as these are not the fish I want. The little ones are faster are bolder so I need to be 10m away and get a quick result before the hordes arrive. In my limited experience, the big fish do not bite, just take hold of my offering and go--no need to strike. Maybe this is the secret to my success.

Grant


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Congrats Grant, there's always a lot of thought involved in regularly catching big fish. Once you have got it sussed it seems so easy, but if it was that easy we would all be catching them that big. I think it is fair to say that you are the undisputed big knobby king. Also can you please get a length on these beasts to satisfy my curiosity. BTW how's the pelagic chasing plan going?
Regards Chris.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

Great report, you will have to send me a slab.

So how long are those meter plus fish?


----------

